# Fitting A Tv Bracket



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

We have a 2000 Autotrail Cheyenne 635 and are very happy with her.

We want to fit a bracket to allow the flat panel tv to pivot left to right and also to swivel up or down to get rid of negative images that sometimes occur depending on your viewing angle.

We think that fitting the bracket to the side of the fridge housing would b the best position but on investigation it seems to be 
made of two thin plywood layers with a half inch or so gap between.

As a couple of the bottle clips have come ff due to the thin plywood on the cocktail cupboard I do not think tat the ply would support a TV bracket as it is quite a long lever.

How have others solved this problem as i must have been solved by someone. Is it a case of reinforcing the inner layer of ply with something in between the two layers or is there another way to do it.

We will b at the Peterborough show on the Saturday and Sunday nights if you have a solution that is difficult to describe. (X879WTO)

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Friend of mine with same van took the fridge out and bonded large piece of ply to back side of wall then proceeded as normal with no problems.


----------



## Gommecourt (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi

I have a 635 and there is a adjustable bracket that is bolted to the more substantial shelf, with access underneath from the cupboard behind the heater. It holds a avtex 18.5 and the tv can be moved to suit. It (the tv) usually sits on the shelf rather than being lifted but is held solid by the bracket. To remove the tv it's just a case of undoing the nut (similar to easy change propane bottle fitting) which leaves the bracket in place and the flat plate still attached to the tv.

Regards


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

you could reinforce the wall with a length of aluminium tube 6mm internal dia at the bolt holes and then strengthen the ply in the bracket area with suitable plates. 
The aluminium tube method is used by awning installers and is available from B&Q


----------

